# Amplify Sierra Sound



## Rod (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a Bachmann two truck Shay with Revolution TX & RX, A sierra steam sound card and Tony,s SSI-12v5 opto coupler.
I would like to boost the sound out put using this device:
http://store.qkits.com/moreinfo.cfm/FA602









QualityKits Part #: *FA602* 
FA602: 2 Watt Mono Power Amplifier Module
 Is this doable?


Rod


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

yes but you will need more parts .....

might want to read this thread

Squeal in amplifier


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

And 2 watts is not much of an improvement over a 1 watt amplifier... 

Rule of thumb, you need about double the amplifier power to hear an increase in sound. Double the power is about 3 db increase in level, 2 db of level is about the smallest increment in volume most people can hear. 

I'd look at a 5 watt amp if you are unhappy with the power output of a sierra. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Check out the vellman kits amplifiers. They have a 7 watt mono amp.


----------

